# Cäsar Verschlüsselung



## Feras (7. Jan 2015)

Hi, meine Aufgabe war es ein Programm zu schreiben, welches nach Eingabe des Verschiebegrades und eines Satzes, den Satz nach der Cäsar-Chiffre verschlüsselt. Nun habe ich bei der Ausführung des Programms das Problem, dass ich nach "Geben Sie bitte den Satz ein: " nichts eingeben kann. Eclipse gibt mir auch keine Fehler aus :/ Weiß einer warum?


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Aufgabe2_1 {

	public static String encrypt(int shift, String plain) {

		String ergebnis = "";

		char[] alphabet = { 'a', 'b', 'c', 'd', 'e', 'f', 'g', 'h', 'i', 'j',
				'k', 'l', 'm', 'n', 'o', 'p', 'q', 'r', 's', 't', 'u', 'v',
				'w', 'x', 'y', 'z' };

		for (int i = 0; i < plain.length(); i++) {

			char aktuell = plain.charAt(i);

			int a = 0;

			while (aktuell != alphabet[a])
				a++;
			ergebnis = ergebnis + alphabet[((a + shift) % 26)];

		}
		return ergebnis;

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);

		System.out.println("Geben Sie bitte den Verschiebungsgrad ein: ");
		int shift = input.nextInt();

		System.out.println("Geben Sie bitte den Satz ein: ");
		String plain = input.nextLine();

	}
}
```


----------



## Saheeda (7. Jan 2015)

Schau mal hier: java - Skipping nextLine() after use nextInt() - Stack Overflow


----------

